# "Italiano Medio", il primo film di Maccio Capatonda (trailer)



## Louis Gara (4 Luglio 2014)

*"Italiano Medio", il primo film di Maccio Capatonda (trailer)*

E' online il trailer di "Italiano Medio" (pare sia questo il titolo), il primo lungometraggio di Maccio Capatonda, prodotto da Medusa.

Il film uscirà "prossimamente".

In basso il trailer.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Luglio 2014)




----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Luglio 2014)

Grandi aspettative, anche se un lungometraggio è ben differente dai cortometraggi al quale lui è abituato a fare, ma sono fiducioso.

P.S: il trailer è un CAPOLAVORO!!!


----------



## Jino (4 Luglio 2014)

Lo adoro, ma raramente questa gente da cortometraggi riesce poi nel lungo a combinare qualcosa di buono... comunque andrò al cinema di certo giusto per la stima verso quest'uomo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Luglio 2014)

Il corto della pillola IM è fantastico


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Qualcuno lo ha visto? Com'è?


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2015)

Visto ieri sera, premesso che se non si ama Maccio sia un film per cui uno potrebbe uscire anche dalla sala. Il suo modo di fare comicità è particolare, piace o non piace, bianco o nero.

Detto questo gli do un 6,5.

Secondo me è fatto per fare cose brevi, trailer. In un film lungo ovviamente tende a perdersi, ad avere momenti in cui fatichi un pò a seguirlo, a continuare a farti il tuo sorriso. Rischia di diventare faticoso rimanere magari concentrati. 

Comunque per chi piacce Maccio, è un obbligo andare, non si rimane delusi.


----------



## Albijol (2 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque per chi piacce Maccio, è un obbligo andare, non si rimane delusi.



Per me è il contrario, cioè piacerà più a chi Maccio non lo conosce che a un suo fan. Italiano Medio è talmente un riciclo di vecchie sue battute (alcune copiate pari pari, altre leggermente modificate) che non può non dare a chi conosce a menadito la sua filmografia un fortissimo senso di dejavu. Poi non nego che qualche spezzone mi ha fatto collassare (su tutti la parte di Gullit ) ma il mio voto è 5 e mezzo. Da fan di Maccio.


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per me è il contrario, cioè piacerà più a chi Maccio non lo conosce che a un suo fan. Italiano Medio è talmente un riciclo di vecchie sue battute (alcune copiate pari pari, altre leggermente modificate) che non può non dare a chi conosce a menadito la sua filmografia un fortissimo senso di dejavu. Poi non nego che qualche spezzone mi ha fatto collassare (su tutti la parte di Gullit ) ma il mio voto è 5 e mezzo. Da fan di Maccio.



Sul riciclo hai chiaramente ragione!


----------



## Stex (6 Febbraio 2015)

a me e piaciuto. non un capolavoro pero meglio di tante ciofeche italiane che girano. è una comicità diversa.


----------



## Milo (7 Febbraio 2015)

Quindi lo consigliate? (sono un fan di maccio)

Io avevo paura che era qualcosa come quello di Ezio Greggio


----------



## Mou (7 Febbraio 2015)

Film assolutamente mediocre. Ok, strappa la risata, ma alla fine i fan dei trailer di Maccio, o di Mario, hanno già visto praticamente tutto; chi non ne ha mai sentito parlare, trova lo stile assolutamente demenziale, da uscita dalla sala dopo 10 minuti.
Il problema IMHO è questo: Maccio non si è assolutamente rinnovato negli anni, continua con lo stesso filone di umorismo, gli stessi sketch, gli stessi giochi di parole, ma dopo 2/3/4 volte stanca, sa di già visto.


----------



## John Dunbar (10 Febbraio 2015)

non capisco come la gente possa spendere dei soldi per andare a vedere certe demenzialità.

Io amo ogni genere cinematografico, anche l'action semi-trash anni '80 e '90, ma questa è proprio mèrda


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Febbraio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per me è il contrario, cioè piacerà più a chi Maccio non lo conosce che a un suo fan. Italiano Medio è talmente un riciclo di vecchie sue battute (alcune copiate pari pari, altre leggermente modificate) che non può non dare a chi conosce a menadito la sua filmografia un fortissimo senso di dejavu. Poi non nego che qualche spezzone mi ha fatto collassare (su tutti la parte di Gullit ) ma il mio voto è 5 e mezzo. Da fan di Maccio.



Concordo.Io sono un fan sfegatato di Maccio,ho iniziato a seguirlo quando non era ancora nessuno.Il Film a me non è piaciuto per niente.E' banale,da una persona intelligente come Maccio mi aspettavo qualcosa di più.Certo ha dei momenti in cui fa un'ironia molto veritiera,diciamo cosi..Perchè alla fine il film tende a far vedere quanto il nostro paese sia pieno di gente stupida etc..Però boh,mi son messo a ridere 3 volte in tutto il film e solo nelle scene dove c'era Herbert Ballerina,che adoro.


----------

